# Gun Identification help



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I recently agreed to help store some guns in my safe for a close personal friend, and he has some items that I am not familiar with. Any input on these is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

The second one looks like a Japanese Arisaka with the imperial seal ground off (They ground them off of the captured rifles.)


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks,... I am going to try and get some better resolution pics tomorrow with something other than my phone. One that is not pictured is a 

Waffenfabrik Bern M78 rifle,... kinda neat


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I think the one pictured last is a Winchester 1892, but I am not sure.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Pics 3 and 4 def. Arisaka.. I have one just like it that my grandfather brought back from the Pacific.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks! I am going to be posting some more pics of some of the other unique guns in this group.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

one on the chairs looks kinda like a sedgley springfield 1903 sporter 30-06. would need to see in person to confirm. agree with the arisaka estimate. the other could be a mannlicher carbine. would really need to see better/more photos or in person to be of any help.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Anther pic of #2


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

This little jewel was in the bunch as well.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

This one is pretty cool too.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

One is a Rem model -8 they came in two cal I know 30 Rem and I think 35 Rem may be some I had one in 30 Rem.
One is a 30-40 (Krage)not such if this the correct spelling Working on one now. One is a 1873 win . had one of them also. Just my 2 cents jj


----------



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

*Rifle ID*

The first one is a mod-78 Swiss Veterlie ,Double Rimfire, 41 Caliber.
I have one and i converted it to center fire, and I reload for it ,,Its fun to shoot.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Glassplus,.... you are correct on the lever action. Upon further inspection I found the markings indicating 1873. Based on my quick research this gun appears to be sought after by collectors.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I had no clue, But like to look these old firearms over,, But this is for shur. There is nothing like senior intel from good ole sportsmen... Thanks for the education gents an a look at history,,, Some fine pieces partner,,, ole carver


----------

